# Laptop insurance



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

We're at less than five weeks until my departure for Mexico, returning in May 2007. My brand-spankin'-new MacBook is coming along, natch.

So - preparing for the worst, I'm looking into laptop insurance. So far, apart from a rider on your homeowner's policy (which I don't have), there seems to be only one major player in this market: <a href="http://www.safewayinsurance.com">SafeWay</a> (U.S. company - not to be confused with <a href="http://www.safewayinsure.ca">SafeWay</a> Canada).

IN terms of their auto insurance, though, SafeWay <a href="http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/ripoff5300.htm">has a few critics</a>.

Errrr.. hmmm. Looks like some people have been misspelling the company name... it's actually <a href="http://www.safeware.com/">SafeWare</a>, and it's the recommended insurance company of the Ontario College of Art & Design, which quotes (a bit out of date), a 12-inch iBook will be covered for $139/year. There's a good <a href="http://safeware.com/ocad/insurance.htm">information page</a> at OCAD that provides a FAQ, testimonials, etc.

Anyone with experience with that company? Other insurers?

A Zacatecan postcard to all who make meaningful contributions to this thread 

M.

<a href="http://web.mac.com/mrushton/iWeb/Zacatecas">Zacatecas Photos</a>


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

I was able to get a special rider for my laptop
insurance companies get very particular when it comes to laptops

i'm with meloche-monnex

i assume you don't have homeowner's insurance since you are renting?
if so, can't you just add the laptop to your renter's insurance?


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

If you paid for your MacBook with a credit card, you should check your contract with them. My mastercard has all kinds of extra coverage (theft, damage, extended warranty, etc) for anything I buy so YMMV but you may already be covered.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Retrocactus, good point. Will check on that.

MS, nope, no renter's insurance either. I've spent the last year "helping" various friends who are travelling by hopscotch house-sitting. I'm itinerant! 

And beyond insurance, we need to think about personal safety:


> One finance manager was stabbed in the chest for his Apple Computer PowerBook while sitting at a coffee shop in the city's Mission District, the San Francisco Chronicle reported.


<div align=right><i>Source: <a href="http://marketwatch-cnet.com.com/Getting%20over%20laptop%20loss/2100-1044_3-6089921.html?type=pt&part=marketwatch-cnet&tag=feed&subj=news">CNet</a></i></div><br>Jeez, it's getting dangerous to be a Mac owner!


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

retrocactus said:


> If you paid for your MacBook with a credit card, you should check your contract with them. My mastercard has all kinds of extra coverage (theft, damage, extended warranty, etc) for anything I buy


Just checked with MBNA (I have a Platinum card) - Loss or damage is covered for 90 days from the purchase date, and whatever warranty comes with the laptop is extended for an additional year (though it is void if you have already purchased the extended warranty from Apple).

So - I will need to have laptop insurance while in Mexico.

HEY! I just realized - that means that my 2-months-out-of-warranty iPod Shuffle should also be covered... I wonder what the deductible is.... I wonder if I used my card, or my debit card... hmmmmm....

M


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hmm. No-go with SafeWare. They'd be more than happy to sell me insurance in Canada, but their Global policy is only for U.S. citizens.

Back to square one....

M


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There is very little info on the web on this type of short term coverage.

I covered both my MBP and my eMac as an add on to my home insurance for $76 a year.

Maybe try calling a local insurance agent and find out what is available without home contents insurance. Heck you must have other belongings that require coverage. Maybe you just need an small annual policy for it all to solve your problem. That way you are covered no matter where you go. Your MacBook could just as easily be stolen right in Canada, non?


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Hum. I checked with Cooperator's for travel medical insurance (at $418 they're less than half what BlueCross wanted), but they don't offer laptop-specific coverage. I guess I could get a general policy, but as of Aug. 1st, I won't have a physical address in Canada. My furniture, etc., is being stored in my parents' basement while I'm gone - I guess I'll check with their agent to see if I can add my laptop as a rider to their coverage...

M


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

If you can use your parents address until you resettle, and there is no reason you shouldn't be able too, you retain a permanent address and you should buy your own policy to cover your furniture in their basement as I doubt they can add it to their contents. Then you can add the laptop and be covered year round. Worth a try with the same company your parents use which might get you a break as the coverage would be based on history and claim record at that address. Just a thought.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion, SINC. I guess wisdom comes with age..... 

M.

PS: Your .sig gives me a headache....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, SINC. I guess wisdom comes with age.....
> 
> M.
> 
> PS: Your .sig gives me a headache....


Hardly wisdom, more like experience. 

As for the sig, it's just what the doctor ordered, so take an aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

CubaMark check out this company http://www.worldnomads.com I get my travel insurance through them. I was more interested in the health insurance rather than having my iBook stolen but there is USD $2,500 coverage for Canadians for loss, damage or theft. You should double check with them to make sure it is covered. 

Oh ya and so you know once you buy your first policy, your next policy will be 5% off. The thing that is great about this company is that you can buy the coverage once you are already travelling, all other insurance companies will only sell it to you before you leave. Hope this helps.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Thanks redheadgod... will check it out. Any word on the company's reputation? Ever have to submit a claim?

M.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

retrocactus said:


> If you paid for your MacBook with a credit card, you should check your contract with them. My mastercard has all kinds of extra coverage (theft, damage, extended warranty, etc) for anything I buy so YMMV but you may already be covered.


One thing to be careful with regarding the credit card companies so-called extra year. Certain (and I emphasize the word certain) credit card companies have all kinds of terms and conditions on their extra year coverage. I heard of one person who was responsible for obtaining 3 written quotes on how much to repair the computer. Each quote cost around $40 which was out of his own pocket. If you compare those costs to something like Applecare, you're usually better off with the Applecare warranty. Even a Futureshop or Staples extended warranty would be a better investment.

Hope this helps,


----------



## retrocactus (Jun 17, 2003)

Speaking from personal experience, when my pb hard drive died 3 months before the end of the second year, all I had to do was send in the invoice to them. from the Apple repair depot.

Your point is valid in that it really depends on the extent of the damage or loss. In my case, a failed hard drive in a laptop is hard to say it's abuse or otherwise. It still had to be 'reviewed' but I had my cheque within two weeks of sending in the invoice.


----------



## redheadgod (Nov 18, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> Thanks redheadgod... will check it out. Any word on the company's reputation? Ever have to submit a claim?


I looked at my policy and it looks like it only covers up to 500 USD per item to a total of 2500 USD for the claim. But I would ask them to make sure. I never got this insurance to cover things like theft since I am not worried about that where I am living. I was more concered about medical emergency and being able to get coverage when I was already out of the country. So I could not be picky. I have only just signed up with them a month ago so no claims yet.

There reputation seems okay, both positive and negative reviews online. They are still a insurance company so I always assume the worst, and just hope I never have to make a claim. Do a search online and you will find some positive and negative reviews.

Here is a link on a discussion on travel insurance, there is a bit on having personal items covered by State Farm where you can get "Personal Articles Insurance" and there are reps in Canada, so that might be something to check out. Have you also checked with CAA? 

Good luck on figuring out the insurance, it is such a big pain in the butt. Let us know what you figure out. I would be very interested since I am hoping to go to Cuba after I leave Sweden and would be interested in covering my iBook then.

Cheers


----------

